# Caribe



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

Thought this video turned out nice.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Great video , looks like a larger caribe ?


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

timmy said:


> Great video , looks like a larger caribe ?


Same one just getting bigger Lol


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I miss my shoal of caribe!


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

timmy said:


> I miss my shoal of caribe!


I had a shoal of 5 in a 125 years ago, once they got to be between 7-8 inches they would always fight so I got rid of them, now I keep a single one in a 125 and believe it or not he actually is a way better pet than the ones I kept in the shoal, he interacts with you way more than the ones in the shoal ever did.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Greg c said:


> I miss my shoal of caribe!


I had a shoal of 5 in a 125 years ago, once they got to be between 7-8 inches they would always fight so I got rid of them, now I keep a single one in a 125 and believe it or not he actually is a way better pet than the ones I kept in the shoal, he interacts with you way more than the ones in the shoal ever did.
[/quote]

I would love some LARGE caribe....


----------

